# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Crafting Arrows

## seandundee

My Stuff Arrived on Saturday



This Is how they Turned out  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 



They Fly really good
 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Anyone else on here that has or is making arrows?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Very clever mate, well done.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

They look like they will fly well. Did you put the spiral on them Sean.

 That fletching machine I sent you not work out Sean???

----------


## Carpe Diem

Mate you should drop a line to Josh James down in the West Coast and at least look at his videos on You-tube - Looks like you are going through the same development and build your own process as he did last winter.

Some cracker Vid's online there under Josh James Kiwi Bushman site. Drop him a line he's a real good character with young kids of his own. Cheers also to you Scribe nice work - the original bushman!

cheers P

----------


## northdude

yep I used to make them about 30 years ago

----------


## seandundee

> They look like they will fly well. Did you put the spiral on them Sean.
> 
>  That fletching machine I sent you not work out Sean???


Yes that was the one  I fletched them with it worked fine. Thanks again

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> Yes that was the one  I fletched them with it worked fine. Thanks again


Sean did you put a slight spiral on the feathers when you glued them on. This will put a spin on the arrow. 

This spiral can be put on the jig and it dramatically increases the arrows accuracy.

----------


## seandundee

> Sean did you put a slight spiral on the feathers when you glued them on. This put a spin on the arrow. 
> 
> This spiral can be put on the jig and it dramatically increases the arrows accuracy.


Nah I didnt know about that

----------


## P38

Good work Sean  :Thumbsup: 

I'd be keen to see how those arrows fly.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> Nah I didnt know about that


Sean its a fair while since I made my own arrows so it is difficult to explain. Down one end of the jig is a V shaped piece of metal that  can be set slightly off centre. As the arrow is spun to put each feather on it a small but equal offset is thereby obtained for each fletch.

This spiral will put the spin on the arrow and increase its accuracy. Does this make sense.

Scribe

----------


## seandundee

> Sean its a fair while since I made my own arrows so it is difficult to explain. Down one end of the jig is a V shaped piece of metal that  can be set slightly off centre. As the arrow is spun to put each feather on it a small but equal offset is thereby obtained for each fletch.
> 
> This spiral will put the spin on the arrow and increase its accuracy. Does this make sense.
> 
> Scribe


Yea I do get what you mean And I am going to try that with my next lot, my next lot i will be using carbon shafts. i assume you change that by undoing that screw?

----------


## seandundee

> Mate you should drop a line to Josh James down in the West Coast and at least look at his videos on You-tube - Looks like you are going through the same development and build your own process as he did last winter.
> 
> Some cracker Vid's online there under Josh James Kiwi Bushman site. Drop him a line he's a real good character with young kids of his own. Cheers also to you Scribe nice work - the original bushman!
> 
> cheers P


Thanks, Yea Ive been Watching a few of his videos.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> Yea I do get what you mean And I am going to try that with my next lot, my next lot i will be using carbon shafts. i assume you change that by undoing that screw?


 Yep that sounds like the gadget. Just a little spiral not too much or you will slow the arrow. Good luck.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> Mate you should drop a line to Josh James down in the West Coast and at least look at his videos on You-tube - Looks like you are going through the same development and build your own process as he did last winter.
> 
> Some cracker Vid's online there under Josh James Kiwi Bushman site. Drop him a line he's a real good character with young kids of his own. Cheers also to you Scribe nice work - the original bushman!
> 
> cheers P


 You too Carp Diem. Ahh but I was fond of archery once. Did most of it in Northern Territory.

----------


## seandundee

> Yep that sounds like the gadget. Just a little spiral not too much or you will slow the arrow. Good luck.


Do you know what would be the best lenth of the arrow for my bow? Its 25 lb. And If I am going to spiral the fletches a bit Would I need 2 or 3 inch feathers?

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

[QUOTE=Graeme Sturgeon;334479]You too Carp Diem. Ahh but I was fond of archery once. Did most of it in Northern Territory.

That's the last of my gear that Sean has got. My Bow was stolen along with 3 1892 Winchesters and a Martini Enfield and a bit of other stuff. I gave up collecting good stuff after that.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> Do you know what would be the best lenth of the arrow for my bow? Its 25 lb


 I presume it has an arrow length that it is suitable for. It should be marked. Usually you measure the draw length of the user and work from there.

----------


## seandundee

> Good work Sean 
> 
> I'd be keen to see how those arrows fly.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Here it is P38 sorry it took so long as i thought i lost my video editor but i found in my old documents
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMPe1Cg3mw

----------


## mucko

> Here it is P38 sorry it took so long as i thought i lost my video editor but i found in my old documents
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMPe1Cg3mw


That's awesome Sean

----------


## P38

> Here it is P38 sorry it took so long as i thought i lost my video editor but i found in my old documents
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMPe1Cg3mw


Good work  @seandundee  :Thumbsup: 

Well done with making our own arrows.

That's a goood skill to master.

Good marksmanship too.

I enjoyed your video skills too, especially like the sound track on this on too.

Keep up the good work.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## seandundee

thanks guys

----------

